
Mercury-Redstone 1 - The "Four Inch Flight" - ColinWright
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercury-Redstone_1#Test_background_and_launch_failure
======
ColinWright
Video:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7O4V7JfeTSU](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7O4V7JfeTSU)

